# Weber 32/34 dtml jet sizes for mk1 Golf 1.8



## meinit (Jan 26, 2004)

I have the jets below on my weber 32/34 dtml, can any one ssee why i would have a mid range lack of power? if i pull the choke out its ok and pics up. 
cheers

main:
primary-117
sec-127
air correctors:
primary-145
sec-200
emulsion tubes:
primary-f30
sec-f33
idle jets:
primary-55
sec-60
pump jet-45
needle valve-175


----------



## meinit (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: Weber 32/34 dtml jet sizes for mk1 Golf 1.8 (meinit)*








i am needing your help..........plz


----------



## meinit (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: Weber 32/34 dtml jet sizes for mk1 Golf 1.8 (meinit)*

i was on the net and came accross this for other weber 32/34 owners....
How to fit a weber carb conversion.
If you have the correct Weber 32/34 DMTL and fitting kit it is as simple as removing the pooey Pierberg and bolting on your new weber and the manual choke kit!
The problems seem mainly to arise when 
(A) If you are trying to fit a a scrapyard bought 32/34 DMTL carb.
This will normally need rejetting to suit your motor, a good starting point for jetting up for a standard 1800 motor is
main jets primary:117 secondary:127 
air corrector jet: primary:145 secondary:200 
emulsion tubes: primary:f30 secondary:f33 
idle jets: primary:55 secondary:60 
pump jet:45 
needle valve:175
Your car should run quite well on these settings, but there is no substitute for a rolling road session
(B) You dont have the weber mounting kit for the VW manifold,
This can be made from a variety of materials, 5mm aluminium seems to be favourite though, see link to adapter plate drawings, you will also need to make a gasket, this can be made from the smooth section of an old car inner tube or you can use one of the many 'plastic gasket' in a tube type stuff, eg hermetite etc
http://www.jpegstore.com/vwsyn...earch=

(C) or the choke assembly mechanism.
Back to the scrapyard and get the complete coldstart cable/handle mech from a Golf or Jetta diesel, this bolts in with no problems,
All you should have to do now is refit the petrol pipe and air filter box check for leaks (both petrol and air) and off you go, you will be absolutely gobsmacked by the difference, I dont have any actual before and after power figures but it feels like it is worth an extra 6 to 8 horse power.
The 32/34 carbs that have the correct choke (but not jet) size are fitted as standard to Land Rovers between 1983 and 1990 and have the tag numbers DTML 1, DTML 1/101 and DTML 6/101. 
Another DMTL suitable for conversion is sometimes found fitted to the BMW 316/318 series, that is not by any means the complete list as they have also been fitted to the Vauxhall Astra/Cavalier and the Puegeot 205 among others.


----------

